# All females?



## fish1234 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi,
Long time reader, first time poster. I have a tank set up for 14 months now and about 8 months ago added 5 fossorochromis rostratus. At the time all were about 1 inch in size. Now today 2 are about 3-4 inches and the other 3 are 5-6 inches. I know from reading they take really long to show signs of being a male. Also these were the last fish added to the tank so defintely not top dogs, however no one bothers any of the 5 as they still do quite a bit of schooling. Is it possible I really got 5 females? None show any sign of color, which doesn't shock me but noticing the fin shape now versus another post on here that seems to show all male is leading me to believe I did not win the lottery in this group of 5. Please let me know your thoughts. They are great fish and have grown tremendously fast so not sure I could add a male even if I don't since the tank is all getting along nicely.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

From your photos they all look like females, but due to their size, there is still a chance one could be a male. I wouldn't write them off yet. Should probably start to see a male around 6-7", unless you have other very dominant fish in the tank. What is your full stocking list and tank size?


----------



## fish1234 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. 
I was hoping since the three of them grew so quick in the 8 months that one would be male. I am suspecting that anal fin being rounded is sign of female? I will post a fish list shortly. Tank is 7ft.


----------



## fish1234 (Dec 26, 2019)

Tank is 7ft 285g custom dimension tank.

Stock list:
1 7in frontosa (grew from 2in to 7 in 12months)
1 livingstonii
1 venestus
1 red empress
1 fryeri
5 fossorochromis
6 peacocks
1 yellow lab
1 red zebra
2vicorians (p nyeri and rock kreb)
3 vc 10 (last fish introduced with fossos)
1 dolphin
1 tropheus
1 gold comp

All of these fish grew up together, with the fossos and vc10 being the last addition.

Still hoping one fosso is male, but I am starting to lose hope.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

From my experience, male haps tend to colour up first before their fins become pointed. I think your tank is lightly stocked, so that shouldn't be an issue. There are some bold personality fish in your list - but based on the size of the tank, I don't think it would be an issue. Time will tell!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't tell if there is a male but I think the problem might be the tankmates and you added the Fossos last. You might eventually get a Fosso male to color up but you have had more established males. You could remove the Mbuna, and the hybrid "Peacocks". The Fryeri might be a problem, the Nimbochromis might be a problem, the Victorian males might be a problem. You probably don't want to change up the tank that much, but realize that a Fosso male may never take on permanent male color in this tank. All depends on what you want.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

My male Fosso didn't color up until he was close to 7 inches, and there wasn't any competition in the tank. I would agree with noki, they need to be the dominant fish in the tank and you have at least 3-4 that tend to be more aggressive. They've already divided up the tank territories, someone will have to give up space for a male Fosso to establish himself.


----------



## fish1234 (Dec 26, 2019)

So today I look at the tank and the 2nd largest fosso looks to be a shade darker. It is about 5.5-6inches. The largest is 6.5inches. Is it possible this shade is sign of a male to be? Or is it just annoyed and sometimes fish fade lighter and darker? Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks in advance and apologies for my upside down pics.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

It could possibly mean its a male that will eventually colour. Looks like there is some blue sheen to it. It reminds me of what my subdominant Malawi Hawks do - they get dark sometimes, but never get any good colour on them.


----------

